# VAD Announces Palm Centro Compatibility



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VAD is proud to announce that the new Palm Centro, Palm’s latest Smartphone PDA, is compatible with the VAD Mobile diagnostic software, specializing in OEM-level diagnostics for VW/Audi cars.








VAD Mobile is the most portable VW/Audi diagnostics tool on the market today. Whether you simply need to reset a service indicator after an oil change, or interrogate a check engine light during a road trip, this PDA based diagnostic tool is only a glove box away.
VAD Features:
-Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes and “check engine” lights
-Data log in real time or freeze frame mode
-Perform vehicle Output Tests
-Monitor multiple measuring blocks at the same time
-Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness
-Initiate vehicle Auto Scans to add vehicles not included in the software list
-View Measuring Block data in graphical format
-Change Basic Settings on individual ECU’s
-Perform Re-Coding of individual ECU’s
-Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format
The VAD Mobile-Lite(UA) software and cable package, featuring our integrated charging cable is a perfect match for the Palm Centro, which uses Palm’s latest multi-connector, the communication gateway for both VAD diagnostics and Hot Syncing files to your PC. 








This software bundle includes:
-VAD diagnostic software CD-Rom
-Integrated charging cable
-PDF Manual
-Updated pre-scanned vehicle list
The VAD Mobile-Lite(UA) software bundle sells for *$269.00*. 
Need an OBD-I connection for your pre-1996 Audi or VW? 2x2 adapters are available for an additional *$39.00*.
Palm Centro*








*available from your local AT&T or Sprint dealer
Features include:
320x320 color screen
Class 10 radio
Palm OS version 5.4.9
Bluetooth version 1.2
64MB internal storage; non-volatile memory
1.3 mega pixel camera
1150mAh lithium-ion long life battery
Web and e-mail access
Please visit http://www.vadmobile.com for more information. Online ordering via PayPal available. For other methods of payment, feel free to give us a call or e-mail us for more personal service.
For a list of other PDA devices that are compatible, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces Palm Centro Compatibility ([email protected])*

To answer a common question:
The 2x2 OBD-I adapter will work in conjuction with our integrated charging cable. This adapter does not affect the charging capabilities of the cable either.








It can be purchased for an addtional $39.00. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

